#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Abaya op maat

## Een reiziger

_Selamoen aleykoem zusters,

Kent iemand van jullie een persoon die abaya's op maat maakt in Belgi of in Eindhoven/Maastricht?

Alvast bedankt,
Selamoen aleykoem_

----------


## islamitische mode

Wa3aleykoum salaam. 
Sinds enige tijd ontwerp en maak ik abaya's en tunieken op maat.
Op mijn blog islamitischemode.blogspot.nl kan je een beeld krijgen van wat ik maak. Helaas heb ik niet van alles foto's geschoten.
Binnenkort komt de herfstcollectie erop te staan inshaAllah, ik denk ongeveer over twee weken.
Ik kom helaas niet uit de buurt van maastricht, maar verzenden kost slechts 3.60 in Nederland.

----------


## islamitische mode

Oh, je kan me trouwens bereiken op [email protected]
 :grote grijns:

----------


## Cleo_patra

Ik ken alleen eentje uit Amsterdam, denk dat het een beetje te ver voor je is... 
Maar ze maakt ze echt PERFECT.

----------

